# Boys or girls?



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Waffles babies are now 10 days old and fuzzy, adorable, wiggly things. We have 5 hooded ones, 3 darks and one cream colored one. I've been trying to check their little behinds for gender, but it's all so tiny and looks the same to me...I had no trouble determining gender in the pet store, but of course those rats were much older.

At what age will it become obvious to someone fairly inexperienced like me if I have boys or girls? I'm keeping two girls, so I'm eager to know which ones I can pick from (and don't want to get too attached to any boys...)


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Try these links:

http://www.ratz.co.uk/sexingrats.html
http://www.afrma.org/sexing101.htm
http://spoiledratten.com/sexingetc.html


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

2 to 3 weeks

The boys will be proudly showing off their man-bits by then


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x] (Feb 7, 2008)

:lol: I think you can sex them from 2-4 days old, but it isn't very clean until (Like Julia said above) 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

You definitely notice little bauble bauble shapes on the boys as they become fuzzy and start crawling around


----------

